# Considering NPT for 10g..need help



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just bought my first 10g tank, and I need some advice. I was going to divide it for my 3 guys that are in 1g bowls atm, but decided that I am only going to divide for 2, (I need to tell hubby I want anther 10g lol). Anyway, I am strongly considering trying my first NPT...can anyone give me starter tips? What kind of plants are best for a newbie? Best lighting? Substrate? First steps, planting, water changes, filtering etc. I have been reading and reading since yesterday...mostly OFL's stuff of course! What are the advantages of NPT versus a regular set up? Are there going to be less water changes in the long run? Thanks for all advice and suggestions!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

The water changes, and the stability would be the big advantages.

For plants you want easy going stems. Lots of hygrophilia, cabomba is nice, there are others, OFL had a list of stemmed plants. Don't forget some floating plants. Water lettuce, duckweed, savlinia (I think that's the name), or frogbit.

Java fern and anubis are simple low light plants.

For any planted tank you need good lights. For a 10G you should be good with a single strip fluorescent light, either T8 or T5 (these refer to the diameter of the bulb). The most important thing is the K (or kelvin rating). You want 6500k for planted tanks.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> The water changes, and the stability would be the big advantages.
> 
> For plants you want easy going stems. Lots of hygrophilia, cabomba is nice, there are others, OFL had a list of stemmed plants. Don't forget some floating plants. Water lettuce, duckweed, savlinia (I think that's the name), or frogbit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great start Silverfang! I am taking copious amounts of notes lol...I am really wanting to try this...I was anxious to just get the 10g up and running to get my guys out their 1gs, but, I would rather have an amazing tank ready for them. Much appreciated!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

for plants the lighting is the most important factor. If you want to go low tech, you don't need to worry about CO2. I've never used it. 

Just for your pleasure, my own NPT. I've used plain black earth topped with play sand. (cheap and very nice).

http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-788.jpg?t=1345401577


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> for plants the lighting is the most important factor. If you want to go low tech, you don't need to worry about CO2. I've never used it.
> 
> Just for your pleasure, my own NPT. I've used plain black earth topped with play sand. (cheap and very nice).
> 
> http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-788.jpg?t=1345401577


Wow, I really love how the NPTs look...thanks for sharing. I'm getting more excited by the minute!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you want an example, my sorority is in my signature. It has pictures from Day 1 to a couple weeks ago, should update lol...

Stems, lots and lots of stems lol. At first you want a lot of stems, then you can starte to replace them. You want about 75% of the tank planted with rooting plants. Don't get amazon swords they get huge.. Ill make you a small list of good easy plants. Wisteria, ludwigia, anacharis, cabomba, rotala, crypts, dwarf sag, any hygrophila, anubias java fern or mosses on driftwood or rocks,bacopa. For floating plants, hornwort, frogbit, water lettuce duckweed, guppy/najas grass, water sprite, and salvinia.

Just stick with the T8 strip light for low light. It is easier as you don't need to dose any ferts until a while after.

At first you want to do lots and lots of water changes. The dirt is giving off tons of nutrients and this is where algae is most common. The first week will be everyday-every other day with big water changes. Floating plants will also help with nutrients. The second week you can do half less and so on. Some dirt will leach ammonia, so keep fish out until 3-4 then test the water, if there is ammonia it is a waiting game.

Before putting any dirt in put the divider in, this will make it much easier on you.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> If you want an example, my sorority is in my signature. It has pictures from Day 1 to a couple weeks ago, should update lol...
> 
> Stems, lots and lots of stems lol. At first you want a lot of stems, then you can starte to replace them. You want about 75% of the tank planted with rooting plants. Don't get amazon swords they get huge.. Ill make you a small list of good easy plants. Wisteria, ludwigia, anacharis, cabomba, rotala, crypts, dwarf sag, any hygrophila, anubias java fern or mosses on driftwood or rocks,bacopa. For floating plants, hornwort, frogbit, water lettuce duckweed, guppy/najas grass, water sprite, and salvinia.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much... I pick up my dirt and top layer sub tomorrow...then when hubby gets home we are making the divider...I'm so psyched! I'm not sure, but I think he is getting into doing this tank with me. This is gonna be sweet! I'm really grateful for your help!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Make sure it is organic and no manure, so check those ingredients!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Make sure it is organic and no manure, so check those ingredients!


Thanks, I will! I have been reading a lot about the Walstad method, and really like her approach to NPTs! I'm thinking of redoing a corner of my living room just for this tank...I have two windows in one corner, though I am a little worried about too much light causing algae problems. Gosh, I'm such a nerd..I think I actually like the process of learning about these set ups as much as I'm going to enjoy doing them!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

They are really good for lowtech tank setups and low light. If you ever have to take out plants you will see how crazy their roots are. I had a sword that was maybe 14 inches, just leaves, and the roots were at least the same length if not more. The mess was horrible though. So much dirt came up lol.

Water wisteria is one of my favorites though, it is really nice and bushy. Perfect for babies and shrimp. Also ludwigia and rotala do really good in a dirt substrate. They do need to have more light though. Crypts are good because of their massive root systems. I would just look up plants and see what you like the best.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> They are really good for lowtech tank setups and low light. If you ever have to take out plants you will see how crazy their roots are. I had a sword that was maybe 14 inches, just leaves, and the roots were at least the same length if not more. The mess was horrible though. So much dirt came up lol.
> 
> Water wisteria is one of my favorites though, it is really nice and bushy. Perfect for babies and shrimp. Also ludwigia and rotala do really good in a dirt substrate. They do need to have more light though. Crypts are good because of their massive root systems. I would just look up plants and see what you like the best.


I've been reading like crazy about plants...I have to make a list of what I want..I will need quite a few even for my 10g divided. I got the soil and small grain pebbles I'm using, and my light~ Now, I just need to get the table set up in that corner of the living room, get the tank cleaned, make and set the divider...figure out my lighting...sigh...I'm cooking fried chicken atm..so, all of this is later lol. I'm glad that you and OFL have so much experience in this realm...if I have enough plants and proper light I may be able to do a fish in cycle...I'm hoping to go that way. I'll have to see how my prams run at first. OFL says with enough fast growing, ammonia eating plants I should be able to do this. I'm excited/nervous..but, I figure since getting my first betta back in June I have done everything without knowing much to start lol.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

At first usually the plants will adjust and melt so they won't be doing a whole lot of filtering ammonia, but after a couple days to a week they will kick in and your parameters will be good. I still suggest a filter for mechanical filtration. Don't use carbon, besides the first weeks (It will help suck up nutrients) but you don't want it after that cause your plants won't have as much nutrients to thrive. Just use sponges, dense ones and a bit more open. Have the least dense hitting the water first, then move all the way up to dense.

Yeah I'm glad OFL helped me, so why not help others?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I have a whisper internal filter...should I use it without the cartridge? Is it just to keep some water movement? Sorry so many questions, I'm still reading lol. And yeah, OFL has been so much help to me and others...she not only knows her fish, she has a great way of being able to correct and instruct and still be encouraging..that is quite a gift and rare in my experience. I so appreciate you taking the time to read and help me too! Just finished dinner, now maybe I can get this divider made and tank set up! So much to do....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Got the divider made and fitted...I'm not going to use any adhesive to place it, as I want to be able to change up the tank if I ever decide remove it. It fits really snug and with the substrate and water should be perfect...Now, on to washing the tank and getting it set up in it's place. The table I am putting it on actually has wheels which will be good if I ever have to move it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Water movement, and mechanical filtration, not much needed for bio and chemical as that will be the plants job. You can just buy filter floss or sponges and put them in the fikter instead. Use the carbon for the first few weeks.

A mobile tank is nice to have, especially if you find the area to be too bright or something. Can't wait to see this tank up! 

Do you have any plans as far as plants and hardscape?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Water movement, and mechanical filtration, not much needed for bio and chemical as that will be the plants job. You can just buy filter floss or sponges and put them in the fikter instead. Use the carbon for the first few weeks.
> 
> A mobile tank is nice to have, especially if you find the area to be too bright or something. Can't wait to see this tank up!
> 
> Do you have any plans as far as plants and hardscape?


I have my list of plants, with OFL's help. I am going to sit and do a design on paper this afternoon. I'm not sure about what hardscape I will be doing...oh, is there anything I need to know about the items I put in an NPT...I don't want any of the items I put in there to be creating anaerobic spots. thanks!


----------

